# Your ideal life



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I swear we used to have a topic on this, but I can't find it anywhere, not even by Google search. So here it is again.

If you could throw all practicality, restrictions and reason out the window, what would your perfect life be like? It doesn't have to be a plan for your whole life, it can be what you'd want to happen in the here and now, or in day to day life. Or you could make a life timeline if you so wish. Either way, I'm curious as to what everyone's ideal existence would be.

I was going to put this in General Chat at first, but then realised it'd be really interesting to see how different Enneatypes respond. Fire away!


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

If I could throw all logic out the window, id probably choose to live some time in the past, in an interesting time period. Id like to be witness to many historical events. And probably start a revolution :laughing:roud:


----------



## A Clockwork Alice (Jun 21, 2011)

Pure anarchy.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> If I could throw all logic out the window, id probably choose to live some time in the past, in an interesting time period. Id like to be witness to many historical events. And probably start a revolution :laughing:roud:


May I join you in said revolution? :laughing: I like the idea of starting one and eventually seeing it succeed.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Kito said:


> May I join you in said revolution? :laughing: I like the idea of starting one and eventually seeing it succeed.


Oh of course Kito, yes, recruiting for ta mushr00m tea party, we'll save the world!! To infinity....


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

I have no any wild dreams about the existance of mankind. I wish I can go back 10 years ago and convince myself to be less cynical and more social. Simply enjoying the life before it's too late would be perfect.


----------



## Umber (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Travel the world, read and write everything I want, talk all of the classes I want, listen to all of the music I want....


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm kind of living it... well, as long as everything goes to plan I'll be living it.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Work hard, play hard. Dominate life, always try new things. Be an inspiration to others and encourage them to be a bit braver-- to step out and try those things that hold everyone else back.


That's pretty much what I like to do, only ideally, I'd do it on a grander scale.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

People would envy me. I would be the greatest at everything I do, and people couldn't help but to want to be near me, ask for my advice/assistance, etc.


----------



## dotMute (Sep 27, 2011)

A top a mountain, something like Machu Picchu but for one. No one to ever disturb me, ofc with a massive library.


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd live in an ultra modern high rise or rowhouse, with two weinerdogs and a ragamuffin named Rita. I read and write all day but at night I unleash my wild side...by taking cooking classes.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Travel, with a touch of adventure and a bunch of chilled, always meeting new people, the ability to follow whims without major consequences from not seeing them through to completion. Really it's all about new experiences and diversity of people.

I'd also want roots somewhere central to city life, and a place away from it all in the countryside, with a lot of wildlife around (preferably not the kind that would want to eat my face), I'd spend most of my time in cities however I'd have the escape to nature covered.

When I wasn't trying new things or with people, I'd be pondering, reading, analysing, learning, listening to music, playing with puppies/kittens.

Ahh. T'would be bliss.


----------



## thimble (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm not even kidding, this is my fantasy. Don't laugh, I know it's romantic, but...

I'll write this as if I'm dead and looking back over the life:

I continued my spiritual path, I completed my internal monads, and I fulfilled my life task. That's important. Then I killed myself before the inevitable weathering started to show too much, probably 28-38, or thereabouts.

I was a writer, a great writer, who was immortalized after death. I had things, lots of pretty things and I traveled the world--lived abroad. I contemplated and I imagined, I read and I created. My life was a work of art. I was passionate; I was a burning star. 

I had a lover, my true love, who lit my world on fire. He fell ill and died, young and beautiful and at the height of his greatness, he was an artist, a great artist, who was immortalized after death. I took some pills or some remedy and laid down with my dead lover, using my last strength, I cuddled up to him (the body was still fresh) and kissed him one last time.

Then I woke up.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

But but... logic. 

Kind of like a combination of knowing everything about what gives something meaning and finding my soul mate. In a way I wonder if the answer to everything isn't my soul mate...


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

Living off the grid.


----------



## Lady Golden (May 16, 2012)

I'd like the world to be hyper dramatic, a little like my fantasies, for a change... With a lot of things happening, lot of changes, lot of opportunities, lot of romance, lot of overreactions... It would probably be exhausting, but it would still be better than this flat reality. 

I don't even want to know what would happen. Surprise me.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

Six figure salary
Nice house
Nice car
Married to a gorgeous looking woman (with other women wanting to get with me)
and a chance to vacation at the top spots in the world


----------



## Naia68 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd live somewhere beautiful (and warm) in a hut in the forest. I'd grow my own food. I'd spend my days immersed in reading, writing, prayer and meditation. My yoga students would be welcome to visit me for a lesson whenever they wanted to.


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm gonna marry really rich
Buy a super nice piece of property
Build a custom house, modestly sized but nice features, on the back of the property for privacy and AMAZING views. Big porch.
Build a nice barn, I could seriously go on forever about the features in that...
Covered riding ring, hacking trails, cross country jumps
Wooden post and rail fencing
Tree lined driveway with nice key in entrance gate
Brand new truck and trailer. New tractor and other equipment
Hired help for property maintenance. I'll care for the animals everyday.

...someone to enjoy it with me.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

I would be a writer, particularly a screenwriter for my own TV series. Writing is the one thing I've always loved and been passionate about. I would be married to my current boyfriend, the love of my life (hopefully this will happen anyway!). I want to live for myself and feel things and do things, instead of just being an observer living on the periphery of everyone else's life like I have for years. Those are the main things.

Also my type is either 4w5 or 6w5. I still have no idea which though.


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol *ALL* logic out of the window? OK then.


I'd like to have a giant lime instead of a head and unreasonably telescopic legs. I'd cross cities in moments, entire neighborhoods passing under my steps.

I would be known to the to the humble townsfolk as Limestride, benevolent Limestride, savior of cats and kites stuck up trees, retriever of rooftop footballs and frisbees, spindly legged, kindly, wondrous and tall, the citrus faced chum of old, young and all.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

Somewhere far away from people and close to nature.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

One where I do as little as possible and can spend the vast majority of my time exploring subjects interesting to me.

Or omnipotence, that'd be rockin'


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd be fifteen pounds heavier, for one thing. 

I would learn some discipline and actually finish my dang ol' book series that is going to be Harry Potter huge. The fandom for my series would be IMMENSE with dedicated fans of all sorts of scandalous pairings. We'd sell T-shirts, key chains, coffee mugs...There'd be movies! I'd make millions! Buy myself an orange corvette and a nice house in the suburbs of Kansas city, raise two independant thinkers (prodigies?) and just run around and give fifty dollar tips at IHOPs and lemonade stands...


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

My ideal life would be one where I live in a mansion (that is also a ranch) that is located on a 400 acre plot of land (that I personally own). I would live here with my wife, our 12+ adopted/foster/biological children, dogs/horses/cats/farm animals, and any hired staff members that chooses to live on the property (_**note that I said "hired staff", and not slaves or servants. There will be none of that in my home!!!**_). And my wife and I would be able to raise our children, and take care of our home free from any bigoted response from our neighbors. In fact, our neighbors would welcome us with open arms. 

My various career choices would consist of me being a very successful novelist (which would explain how I could afford my home), and political/social justice activist and writer. Because of this, I would probably have a lot of free time throughout the day. During this free time I would probably be researching/reading/gaining more knowledge from random books; composing all different forms of music (living in a mansion in the countryside would definitely inspire a lot of classical compositions roud:, or even the "Priscilla Ahn" type of music that @_kaleidoscope_ posted). I would also be a stay-at-home mother/wife, and thus, make sure that the kids get to and from school okay; that they did their homework and that they fully understand the concepts that they are learning in school; that they go outside and enjoy being children; and I would also make sure that both my children and my wife have their lunches, and or dinners ready for them by the time they arrived back at home in the evening (knowing me, I'll probably end up marrying a career-oriented woman. Ambition is so sexy!). 

Besides all of this, I would spend time taking care of the property on my ranch, going exploring with my dogs, riding horses during these explorations, go fishing for bass or trout, and just generally enjoy being at peace as I commune with nature. I also wouldn't mind teaching a few classes a week at the local community college: Global feminism, Social theory, and the history of Combat/Battle tactics/Weaponry from Ancient times-Medieval times.

If I could live my life like this, I could honestly die a happy woman. Here's the kind of music that goes through my head as I fantasize about my perfect life in the countryside (pay the lyrics no mind. I certainly don't lol) :kitteh:


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

At this point a little more energy throughout the day and a sympathetic yet low maintenance gal at night would suffice. I'm fine without the latter but I _need _more motivation haha.


----------



## Questing (Mar 23, 2013)

Give me a place to call my own, somewhere natural in the mountains or forest, a place from which I can look out over the world and watch the human story unfold without tainting its progress with my presence. Give me people to care for, people I can help and expend myself for so that I may feel as though my life had value. Give me but a single true friend who shares in my dream, so that I may have someone to experience the journey with. Lastly give me a world to explore, a thousand miles of roads to abscond to when the desire takes me, so that I never become restless, or worse, complacent.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I would become a wanderer, traveling the world, meeting people of all cultures, searching for meaning, and living with perfect freedom, no obligations or responsibilities.


----------



## leftbanke (Aug 16, 2012)

_Jumping in without reading previous posts so I can answer spontaneously: _ My ideal life would be real experiences of whatever my imagination conjures up. Effortlessly. I'd be spinning around Jupiter right now, then popping back in time for a peek at ancient Greece. Just for starters... lol


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

Turning fruits into drinks.


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

My ideal life is the one I eventually intend to lead.

I want to move back to Italy and be a doctor. I want to have a moderately-sized flat with a 6 figure salary. I want to have a good SO, maybe have someone else on the side, and have 3 kids. I want to learn languages and travel a lot. I want to be well known and respected. I want to write books and start a charity. I want to see the European economy at a good place. I want to be rich. I want to visit my family in America and impress them all with my prestige and success. I want to be the cool cousin who comes to visit with gifts from cool and exotic places. I will be the best person ever to happen.

So basically just a simple life :tongue:.


----------



## glaba (Mar 16, 2013)

I want to live in a universal democracy, where (if only!) I had no responsibilities whatsoever.

Yeah, definitely impossible. :happy:


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Amongst the trees, by a waterside (a lake or a river though preferably a lake with a river coming out of it), hopefully a reasonable distance from the mountains and if I can bend reality then a little beach as well. If I am conceiving a dream life, I might as well go all out. :wink:

There will be food, music, and talks. Yet, life would never be so interesting without problems to solve. And, so. I would attempt to create my own government in the area in which I live with friends and a lover. We would find the best way to live with discussions and debates, but we would champion life and build and create expressions of our lives. 

And, no. I have no idea what I am going on about anymore. I only true know that I want to live amongst the trees, and that if I get create an ideal, fantasy life/world in which to live... these are the random aspects of I envision.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Lots of money, houses, travel, adventures and great sex with my partner.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I will be famous and rich and have a nice modern house with a huge pool and a tiki bar~ I will be respected and loved and admired and gorgeous and frequently in sexiest men alive magazines~ I will revolutionize American culture in some way and will be remembered forever. I will be very important :O And nobody will ever challenge me because I'm too perfect.

Then when I'm like in my 60's or something, some pressed lessor will assassinate me and I will have a huge shocking controversial death like JFK and Michael Jackson. Everybody in America will mourn my death and remark on how important and great I was~

Getting assassinated is also a perk because it's quick and easy and not emotional.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

To be honest, I'm not that greedy, I just want to have a considerable amount of wealth to help me materialize my dreams, a loving wife and successful and morally upright children. And of course, the power to control the world around me.

But if I really had to defy logic, I would like access to all knowledge and eternal life, so I can witness the future achievements of humanity.



Tater Tot said:


> I will be famous and rich and have a nice modern house with a huge pool and a tiki bar~ I will be respected and loved and admired and gorgeous and frequently in sexiest men alive magazines~ I will revolutionize American culture in some way and will be remembered forever. I will be very important :O And nobody will ever challenge me because I'm too perfect.
> 
> Then when I'm like in my 60's or something, some pressed lessor will assassinate me and I will have a huge shocking controversial death like JFK and Michael Jackson. Everybody in America will mourn my death and remark on how important and great I was~
> 
> Getting assassinated is also a perk because it's quick and easy and not emotional.


...however, this sounds nice as well. Except for the assassination part of course.


----------



## KilljoyKoala (Mar 22, 2013)

My ideal life, hmm. 
If the world was still in the state it's in, and we're talking about present day still, I'd say all I desire is a considerable amount of money. I'd like to own a house and live in the fully furnished basement, have a nice little woman cave. A nicely organized desk full of copic markers, various cubbies for different art supplies, some books on architecture and building design. There would be a computer on the desk, with a nice giant high-class wacom tablet. I'd have a drivers license, and a jeep. My friends would be my tenants upstairs. We'd have tons of (clean) dogs and cats, and my cat (that I actually own right now) would have her own giant kitty condo for only her. 

Yeah, I'm just fantasizing. None of this will ever happen.


----------



## crazylittlething (Apr 2, 2013)

In my ideal life:
-I am successful, both in my own eyes and in the eyes of my family and friends. This isn't about money at all. It's about making a name for myself, creating something that has an impact on the world, or going far in a career I care about.
-I live somewhere safe, but stimulating that is close to my family and friends so that they are apart of my daily life. It's a small house, but I keep it looking great and homey. I don't want too many material things or to be controlled by technology. However, I do want an impressive library. I have access to a lake or the ocean and safe nature trails. I am able to travel once in a while so I can relax and learn more about the world.
-I fall in love and stay with that man for the rest of my life. I start a family (maybe adopted), but our lives are not too normal. We shake things up to avoid routine and have a lot of fun with each other. We have a couple of dogs and a cat. 
-I work out every day and eat food that is good for me. I am also mentally healthy, and my anxiety is controlled.
-I meet amazing people every day, experience more beauty and art than the day before, and am always learning.
In a nutshell: safety, health, and happiness!


----------

